# The learning curve is long and rough.



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Today I encountered a back water valve installed 8'6" below the side walk of a single family residence. Accidentally pushed the camera though it (long story) and found a broke or blockage 10' pass the backwater valve. If I had not of stopped there I would have not find the problem so I guess things happen for a reason. My question is how is the valve accessed that far below grade inside of a 20" opening. Cant see the lid clearly because water dirt and debris is on it but I'm guessing the lid has a hook on it so it can be pulled off but how is something like this serviced?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

With a trench box : )


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like the installing plumber screwed someone over...

When you get the trench box over there... Install one of these...:thumbup:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

These fly by night flood prevention companies don't stay in business very long when clean checks fail to solve the problem. Ground water percolation. We have terra cotta clay joints here in Chicago, which means there's always groundwater leaking INTO the building drains and building sewer. I can't tell you how many unsatisfied clean check jobs I run across. Only Modified-or full overhead is what I do. No flood controls


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> We have terra cotta clay joints here in Chicago, which means there's always groundwater leaking INTO the building drains and building sewer.


I think the rest of the world stopped using that shiot at least 50 years ago...


----------



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

*back water valve*

I had one that was buried deep deep in the ground with no access at the ground level, I don't know what the guy was thinking when he installed it, I am sure his only thought was "I would hate to be the guy to work on that"


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> These fly by night flood prevention companies don't stay in business very long when clean checks fail to solve the problem. Ground water percolation. We have terra cotta clay joints here in Chicago, which means there's always groundwater leaking INTO the building drains and building sewer. I can't tell you how many unsatisfied clean check jobs I run across. Only Modified-or full overhead is what I do. No flood controls


This Job is located near north ave and lakeshore drive. I'm here in the chi too. Can't see how to get down there.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Can't see how to get down there.


Set up the tripod and winch, tie it around your ankles...:laughing:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Do you guys deactivate backwater valves you find? Nothing worse than a stack completely full of waste water because of a backed low valve.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i second the rectorseal valve.


----------

